# questions about feral pigeons



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

hello please could someone tell me

1. how long do feral squabs remain in the nest and when can they fly

2. how long do their parents feed them for/and when do they start to feed for themselves


many thanks Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jayne...I have the book "Feral Pigeons" by Richard Johnston and Marian Janiga which provides all this information based on records of observation...I will check that tomorrow, but look out for it at car booties etc as it is a good reference book (and valuable too!)...


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Lots of info here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/feral-eggs-and-youngsters-7626.html

In short, about 12-15 days till they walk around and often get out the nest. They fly around 30 days and leave the nest soon after that. They start feeding for themselves around then too, but will still try hassle the parents.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to clarify - they cannot really survive on their own as a new fledgling before about 40 days minimum. Days 27-39 or so are spent flap-walking, short-hopping, and short-flying in the vicinity of the nest.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, thank you for your replies.

Your information will be very useful when rescuing young squabs from under bridges etc.

Jayne


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes - just remember to do a 'soft release' regimen once they are old enough (40-plus days) to be released - you can start the regimen at about 30-35 days old


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks again for this very useful information


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

I believe our squabs all started flying at around 2-1/2 weeks and were gone by 30 days.


----------

